# Alan Meyerson mixing clip - free to watch (Expired)



## JC_ (Dec 28, 2016)

_The Alan Meyerson clip is no longer free to watch but there is another free clip of different engineers each day until Dec 31st._

Hey guys,

Mix with the Master's is showing a clip each day for free until the 31st. Today's clip is Alan Meyerson mixing part of a cue from "The Man in the High Castle". It's a total tease but definitely worth watching https://mixwiththemasters.com/video/deconstructing-mix-9-part-2


----------



## tokatila (Dec 28, 2016)

JC_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Mix with the Master's is showing a clip each day for free until the 31st. Today's clip is Alan Meyerson mixing part of a cue from "The Man in the High Castle". It's a total tease but definitely worth watching https://mixwiththemasters.com/video/deconstructing-mix-9-part-2



Nice! I have have been wrestling with myself for a while since it costs 289$ for a year and I'm only interested in A.Meyerson's videos.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I wish they had more subscription options.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 28, 2016)

It's amazing seeing Meyerson at work.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2016)

You should see the cost of their artist seminars in Switzerland 



JC_ said:


> I'm in the same boat. I wish they had more subscription options.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 28, 2016)

I hear you on only wanting the Meyerson stuff. But then I think, "I really don't have anything to learn about mixing from any of those other cats?"


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 28, 2016)

I highly recommend the other mix deconstructions. I haven't watched all of them but most of them are great. The Greg Wells is probably my favorite after Alan's. Some people are mixing in the analog domain which I'm not interested in but there's still a lot you can learn from them.


----------



## desert (Dec 28, 2016)

so many great videos that I would love to see https://mixwiththemasters.com/meyerson

but would be interested in a reverb video if he made one


----------



## tokatila (Dec 28, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> It's amazing seeing Meyerson at work.





synthetic said:


> I hear you on only wanting the Meyerson stuff. But then I think, "I really don't have anything to learn about mixing from any of those other cats?"



I hear you. I hear you. My wallet is still thinking.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You should see the cost of their artist seminars in Switzerland



Ha, yeah. I'm in total cheapskate mode right now but I'm sure it would all be worth it.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 29, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I highly recommend the other mix deconstructions. I haven't watched all of them but most of them are great. The Greg Wells is probably my favorite after Alan's. Some people are mixing in the analog domain which I'm not interested in but there's still a lot you can learn from them.



Does Alan talk about his process for reverb on strings and creating width?


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 29, 2016)

For free? How can I see it? I have to log in.


----------



## tack (Dec 29, 2016)

dog1978 said:


> For free? How can I see it? I have to log in.


Notice the post saying "today only" was yesterday.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah, sorry. I just changed the title to "expired".


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ah, thank you very much!!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 29, 2016)

JC_ said:


> Does Alan talk about his process for reverb on strings and creating width?



A bit on strings, more in general. He shows how he uses a number of different reverb plugins. Nothing surround though.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 29, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> A bit on strings, more in general. He shows how he uses a number of different reverb plugins. Nothing surround though.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 26, 2017)

JC_ said:


> _The Alan Meyerson clip is no longer free to watch but there is another free clip of different engineers each day until Dec 31st._
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Mix with the Master's is showing a clip each day for free until the 31st. Today's clip is Alan Meyerson mixing part of a cue from "The Man in the High Castle". It's a total tease but definitely worth watching https://mixwiththemasters.com/video/deconstructing-mix-9-part-2


Thank you for sharing the link


----------

